# Vorsteiner / Oakley 3/7/09 Meet Pictures



## xknowonex (Feb 10, 2006)

Many More. 70+ Shots Total

http://the-perfect-exposure.blogspot.com/2009/03/vorsteiner-oakley-customer-appreciation.html


----------



## COR Photog (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pics


----------

